# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Беларусы мы! >  Чернобыль! или бОль?

## Stych

*Весна 2009 года*




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Недостроеный 5й энергоблок




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Саркофаг над 4м почти проржавел вконец.




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]






Рыбка метра полтора.





> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Больница.





> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Регистрационная





> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Фотки с Припяти меня всегда волновали. С одной стороны хотелось бы там побывать сейчас и своими глазами глянуть на всё это. С другой стороны - на дай Бог ни кому.

----------


## Stych

> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Вид с многоэтажки





> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Рисунки




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Детский сад




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Stych

> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Спортзал




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Бассейн




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Колесо обозрения.





> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Stych

Ностальжи




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Лошади Пржевальского (100 тут - 1000 в мире)




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Кладбище техники, что можно - все растащили..




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]









> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]







Вот и все. Подробней ниже. Еще 109 фото.

Отчет о поездке в Зону.

Файл:	Фото из Чернобыля (Фото из Чернобыля.rar)
Ссылка для скачивания:	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Страх и тоска... Скорее тоска, к ситуации привыкли.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Не "мирный атом" (FLV)-   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Лукашенко: Вывод из Беларуси ядерного оружия был жесточайшей ошибкой*
_14 апреля 2010  Новость дня
Татьяна Полежай, БЕЛТА_

*Вывод из Беларуси ядерного оружия был жесточайшей ошибкой. Об этом заявил президент Беларуси Александр Лукашенко сегодня журналистам, отвечая на вопрос корреспондента БЕЛТА.*

"Считаю, что вывод из Беларуси ядерного оружия на тех условиях, как это было осуществлено нашими националистами, было жесточайшей ошибкой", - сказал президент. "Мне пришлось подписывать этот договор, потому что деваться было некуда: на меня давили и Россия, и американцы - выводите, потому что пообещали. Нельзя было, это величайшее достояние, это дорогой товар, который мы в конце концов должны были прилично продать", - сказал он. 

Президент напомнил, что Беларусь вывела ядерное оружие под гарантии безопасности со стороны ведущих ядерных держав. "Если бы у нас было это оружие, с нами бы сейчас по-другому разговаривали, - подчеркнул Александр Лукашенко. - Ладно, вывели. Так гарантируйте нам безопасность. Нет".

Александр Лукашенко рассказал, что в Беларуси остался высокообогащенный уран, сотни килограммов фактически оружейного и менее обогащенного. "Мне уже который год подряд говорят: вывозите этот уран. Хотите - в Америку, мы вам заплатим, хотите - в Россию. Я говорю: "Во-первых, почему вы нам диктуете, это наш товар, мы его содержим под контролем МАГАТЭ. Мы не собираемся делать грязные бомбы или кому-то продавать. Мы используем этот уран в исследовательских целях", - сказал он. "Меня сейчас приперли к стенке, нож к горлу - отдай. Я говорю, что уже отдали в свое время ядерное оружие, а что мы от этого имеем?" - отметил глава государства. 

Президент подчеркнул, что диктовать условия никому не будет позволено: "Давайте садиться за стол переговоров и будем решать, что делать с этим большим количеством обогащенного урана". Александр Лукашенко понимает обеспокоенность других государств, но при этом он акцентировал внимание, что Беларусь в состоянии сохранить этот ядерный материал, как она хранила его все годы с момента обретения независимости.

Комментируя решение администрации США провести мировой саммит по ядерной тематике без участия Беларуси, глава государства сказал, что не собирался ехать на это мероприятие: "Раз ты против отдать этот уран - мы тебя не пригласим на саммит. Я говорю: "Спасибо, я и не собирался ехать". Даже если бы Беларусь пригласили, я туда не собирался ехать. Почему, когда Израилю было невыгодно, что зададут какие-то вопросы по ядерному оружию, они помахали рукой: "До свидания, не нужен нам ваш саммит". Примерно так и я ответил". 

"Наклонять Беларусь никому не позволено, - подчеркнул Александр Лукашенко. - Мы будем разговаривать только солидно, по-партнерски, как бы на нас ни давила Америка и с другой стороны - Россия. А здесь давление идет с двух сторон, и мы это чувствуем". Глава государства также добавил, что Беларусь всегда была очень надежным и ответственным партнером для любой страны и сообщества по всему, что касается ядерной безопасности, и всегда выполняла все обязательства. "Мы серьезные и ответственные люди. Мы взятки за это не берем и никому не собираемся продавать, даже за большие деньги, негласно этот материал", - заявил президент. 

Александр Лукашенко считает, что факт отсутствия приглашения Беларуси для участия в саммите свидетельствует о том, "что ни американцам, ни в целом Западу доверять нельзя". "В России нас всегда слышали и понимали, и если не эта вакханалия, неразбериха, ясно на чем основанная, всегда россияне нас понимали и поддерживали. С Западом и США этого никогда не было. Они вот ухватились за какой-то вопрос, добились своего и кинули. Так было и с ядерным оружием", - отметил президент. "Ну и, наверно, там еще есть отношения: не пригласили Лукашенко, зачем поднимать ему рейтинги в преддверии выборов, - сказал белорусский лидер. - Мне достаточно сегодняшних рейтингов, чтобы избраться президентом". Александр Лукашенко добавил, "что если бы Россия, Казахстан и другие государства СНГ были действительно надежным другом, они бы жестко поставили вопрос: Беларусь - это наша, и она должна быть на саммите, и никуда бы американцы не делись". Он также отметил, что спокойно переживает эту ситуацию: "Мне приятней с вами на берегу Припяти вести беседу, чем сидеть париться в Вашингтоне".
_Взято с_  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

"Считаю, что вывод из Беларуси ядерного оружия на тех условиях, как это было осуществлено нашими националистами, было жесточайшей ошибкой", - сказал президент. "Мне пришлось подписывать этот договор, потому что деваться было некуда: на меня давили и Россия, и американцы - выводите, потому что пообещали. Нельзя было, это величайшее достояние, это дорогой товар, который мы в конце концов должны были прилично продать", - сказал он. 

Президент напомнил, что Беларусь вывела ядерное оружие под гарантии безопасности со стороны ведущих ядерных держав. "Если бы у нас было это оружие, с нами бы сейчас по-другому разговаривали, - подчеркнул Александр Лукашенко.

Не дай Бог. Хорошо, что тогда хватило ума вывести атомное оружие. Теперь вот еще АЭС на подходе. Как-бы при нашем разгильдяйстве не получить второй чернобыль уже под Астровцом.

----------


## Patron

Ничего, что было "залито", (а именно, все картинки/фото) на форум, freespace, и megashara, ничего нет =\ По возможности "перезалейте пожалуйсто"

----------


## vova230

Фотографий подобных "Чернобыльским" можно нафоткать почти в каждом городе Беларуси.

----------


## bobom

давно интересуюсь всеми материалами про Чернобыль...так же про поезжку в Припять... Если есть вопросы - задавайте 

У меня один вопрос: у кого есть дозиметр? Кто-нибудь замерял места в Жодино, и есть ли у нас места с повышеным фоном радиации?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Сегодня - годовщина аварии на Чернобыльской АЭС * 
В 18.00 на площади Бангалор состоится траурный митинг. Власти дали разрешение только на такой формат акции.
Мингорисполком запретил проведение 26 апреля в Минске традиционного шествия _«Чернобыльский шлях»_.
Сбор участников акции на площадке возле президиума Академии наук запрещен. Запрещено также шествие к Чернобыльской часовне на улице Карастояновой. Администрация Минска мотивировала это решение законом о массовых мероприятиях, согласно которому акции не могут проходить ближе чем за 200 метров от входов в метро и административных зданий.
*«Чернобыльский шлях»* должен сегодня состояться в виде траурного митинга в столичном парке Дружбы народов.
Главным лозунгом будет требование к власти остановить строительство атомной станции под Островцом. Кроме того, в центре внимания будут требование свободы белорусским политзаключенным. Митинг начнется с минуты молчания в память жертв минского взрыва 11 апреля.
_Напомним, шествие в годовщину чернобыльской трагедии ежегодно проходит в Минске с 1988 года._

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

*bobom*, 
В 1988году я замерял по проспекту Мира и в парке - везде было в норме, по-моему
около 12 миллирентген\час

_SDS добавил 26.04.2011 в 11:32_



> Фотографий подобных "Чернобыльским" можно нафоткать почти в каждом городе Беларуси.


Не думаю я, что почти в каждом. Я два года ездил в командировки в Украину через "зону" и видел всё живьём. Такое может быть только в "зоне".
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## АВИАТОР

> В 1988году я замерял по проспекту Мира и в парке - везде было в норме, по-моему
> около 12 миллирентген\час


До 20 в норме

----------

